# Video: Eagle drags goats off cliff



## Book of Jeremiah

This is the film footage of a golden eagle waging war against goats who are on his territory.  The eagle drags and drops the goats one by one off the cliff.  He then lures the ones hiding in the crags of the mountain to the edge of cliff and later swoops in. Amazing footage captured on film.

Here's a lesson for the goats.  Don't hunt for what you can't kill.


----------



## Capstone

Yeah, but look at what a goat can do to _paper_ ... (possibly even to thin-ass sheets with gilded edges)!


----------



## RodISHI

I'll take that as a good sign since it has not been too long ago Eagles were starving and their numbers declining.


----------



## Dekster

Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.


----------



## Pogo

As a Capricornian I find this offensive.


----------



## OldLady

Mama and Papa Eagle will do whatever it takes to keep enemies away from her hatchlings.  Goats don't hunt, by the way.


----------



## OldLady

Dekster said:


> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.


?????


----------



## Pogo

Eagles' territory is not to be trifled with.

Ask this guy how it worked out when he did it....


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> Eagles' territory is not to be trifled with.
> 
> Ask this guy how it worked out when he did it....


What on earth was he doing with an eagle in his office?
Apt symbolism, though.


----------



## Dekster

OldLady said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...



And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles' territory is not to be trifled with.
> 
> Ask this guy how it worked out when he did it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth was he doing with an eagle in his office?
> Apt symbolism, though.
Click to expand...


Just think what the eagle might have done if he had like normal-sized fingers.

Gotta love that look on his face as he exits stage right.  We'll see that look again in November.


----------



## Capstone

Pogo said:


> As a Capricornian I find this offensive.


Consider the source. Jeri doesn't believe in such midieval (or older) superstitions. Her KJV Bible is _her_ only guide.


----------



## Pogo

Capstone said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Capricornian I find this offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the source. Jeri doesn't believe in such midieval (or older) superstitions. Her KJV Bible is _her_ only guide.
Click to expand...


I guess you've been through this before with the virgins....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

OldLady said:


> Mama and Papa Eagle will do whatever it takes to keep enemies away from her hatchlings.  Goats don't hunt, by the way.


Definition of HUNT

  to pursue for food or in sport <_hunt_ buffalo>b :  to manage in the search for game <_hunts_ a pack of dogs>


2a :  to pursue with intent to capture <_hunted_ the escapees>b :  to search out : seek


3:  to drive or chase especially by harrying <members … were _hunted_ from their homes — J. T. Adams>


4:  to traverse in search of prey <_hunts_ the woods>


*intransitive verb*
1:  to take part in a hunt


2:  to attempt to find something


3:  to oscillate alternately to each side (as of a neutral point) or to run alternately faster and slower —used especially of a device or machine


----------



## norwegen

Territorial war?  It looked like the eagles were preying on the goats.

I saw footage some years ago of eagles hunting turtles.  They pick them and drop them on rocks.

Eagles are clever.


----------



## OldLady

Dekster said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
Click to expand...

!!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?


----------



## OldLady

Jeremiah said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mama and Papa Eagle will do whatever it takes to keep enemies away from her hatchlings.  Goats don't hunt, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of HUNT
Click to expand...

They "hunt" and eat vegetation.  Are you telling me they have to KILL it?


----------



## Dekster

OldLady said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
Click to expand...


Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.


----------



## OldLady

Dekster said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
Click to expand...

I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

OldLady said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
Click to expand...

Golden eagle - king of the skies | DinoAnimals.com

According to the source quoted on this link the largest one on record had a wingspan of 9.22 ft..


----------



## Dekster

OldLady said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the stories of line workers finding deer hanging on the electric transmission wires and not being sure how they got up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.
Click to expand...


I assume he was at the top of the hill, got snagged up by his horns, tried to free himself and slid down the wire, but yeah, that is a bizarre thing.


----------



## OldLady

norwegen said:


> Territorial war?  It looked like the eagles were preying on the goats.
> 
> I saw footage some years ago of eagles hunting turtles.  They pick them and drop them on rocks.
> 
> Eagles are clever.


If you look at the link below from Jeremiah, you are right--they hunt the chamois by forcing them off the cliffs.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dekster said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume he was at the top of the hill, got snagged up by his horns, tried to free himself and slid down the wire, but yeah, that is a bizarre thing.
Click to expand...

Beware of those "high places".... you may get snagged when you least expect it.


----------



## Dekster

Jeremiah said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume he was at the top of the hill, got snagged up by his horns, tried to free himself and slid down the wire, but yeah, that is a bizarre thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beware of those "high places".... you may get snagged when you least expect it.
Click to expand...


You know, one time I got snagged in the air by the back of my belt loop catching on something but for the life of me I cannot remember the particulars other than being in great pain as my crotch met the bottom of my trousers.  I recall thinking I was screwed because there nobody else around and it took me awhile to finally get free, but I can't recall if it was a fence, nail, stub in a tree or what that got me.  I was prepubescent at the time, but beyond that, it escapes me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dekster said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume he was at the top of the hill, got snagged up by his horns, tried to free himself and slid down the wire, but yeah, that is a bizarre thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beware of those "high places".... you may get snagged when you least expect it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, one time I got snagged in the air by the back of my belt loop catching on something but for the life of me I cannot remember the particulars other than being in great pain as my crotch met the bottom of my trousers.  I recall thinking I was screwed because there nobody else around and it took me awhile to finally get free, but I can't recall if it was a fence, nail, stub in a tree or what that got me.  I was prepubescent at the time, but beyond that, it escapes me.
Click to expand...


You don't know but that God may have been protecting you from something. 

I remember a woman who told me that as a child she didn't know how to swim.  She wanted to go down to a local river where others were swimming.  Her mother told her, Do not go in the water.

She went down to the river where older children were swimming and slipped into the water.  She stepped off into deep water and within seconds she was drowning.

She told me that suddenly something snatched her up and set her down on the bank.  She said she heard a voice say to her, Do not go in the water again.  She looked all about her and there was no one.  Only the older children swimming in the river. 

She said that she believed it was an angel.


----------



## Pogo

Dekster said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those sad about the dead goat here is one that will cheer you up....sort of....maybe...just weird
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!   We have lots of bald eagles around here--they will take a cat or a small dog, but I've never heard of them lifting a deer (I'm guessing it's a faun).  Are golden eagles a lot bigger than bald eagles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a small deer.  Have no idea about the eagle thing.  I have seen print stories along these same lines but that just happened to be one I found with a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm dying to know how the goat got up there.  Glad he was okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume he was at the top of the hill, got snagged up by his horns, tried to free himself and slid down the wire, but yeah, that is a bizarre thing.
Click to expand...


I find it more bizarre that somebody just "happened" to be there shooting video....


----------

